# Stocking Recommendations?



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

So this morning I ordered an 8 gallon tank for myself. It's going to be a cold water and I was wondering if there is really anything I could put in it besides minnows? Something I could hopefully buy in person rather than ordering


Thanks


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Shrimp maybe


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

How cold does the room get? I think some killifish like cooler water.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Perfect size for killies as long as there is a tight fitting lid. They will jump out of the smallest hole.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, thanks! and snail, my house is sorta on the colder side (around 64 F)


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

There are some fish that are between tropical and cold so you can get away with out a heater in warmer house but my house gets even colder than yours in the winter!


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

snail said:


> There are some fish that are between tropical and cold so you can get away with out a heater in warmer house but my house gets even colder than yours in the winter!


Haha, yea we just got insulation this summer and before that it was in the 50's in the winter and the 100's in the summer.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Just like my house! I can't keep some fish because it gets too hot for them!


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

snail said:


> Just like my house! I can't keep some fish because it gets too hot for them!


Same here! I mean I have AC but when it gets to hot everyone in the area is cranking the AC so the power can go out for hours o_______o


----------

